# Hi from Central MA



## Coop (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Im new to MT and thought I would stop in and say hello. I study Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu at The Winchendon Martial Arts Center, and have been for about a year now. I was referred to your site by a fellow student at our dojo (kkallio88). I look forward to hearing and reading many interesting things.

Thank you,
Will


----------



## Drac (Jun 18, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 18, 2010)

Welcome!  I'm a fellow bbt practitioner as well.  Happy posting!

Peace,
Erik


----------



## seasoned (Jun 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 19, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## fyn5000 (Jun 23, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Fyn


----------



## David43515 (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome! There are alot of friendly folks here, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## VegasM4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 28, 2010)

welcome to MT
I hope the class is growing over there
May your experence be a great one


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to MT!!


----------

